# Trail Cameras



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Has anyone ever used the WildGame Innovations trail cameras? They're cheap and I wanted to know. 

What other cams do you guys like the best? I think I need to pick up a couple for the Elk hunt this fall.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I've employed Cudde's for the last 6 years. I've had to send a few back, but for a hundred bucks, they'll send a new model out, regardless of age. Ma, let me know if I'm erroneous. They are the fastest and best image quality I have seen, but I haven't tested other brands in the last 5 years or so.


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

Here's a sample of pics from my WGI Cam:


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

I have a couple on the mountain...not bad for the price.....there are better out there for sure, but you do step up in price!


----------



## bwhntr23 (Sep 29, 2008)

I have been using the Spypoint cameras and have been very pleased with them. I also have used the Leaf River but prefer the Spypoint because they are easier to program and use.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I love my Bushnell Trophy Cams (I have a few). Small and lightweight. They work really well


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I've used a Wildview Xtreme2 for the past few years--inexpensive, reliable, easy to use. I've been happy with mine. I would never invest too much in a trail camera. I've had one ruined by a bear, and one ruined by a bull elk. I consider myself lucky that I've never had one stolen.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

AF CYN said:


> I've used a Wildview Xtreme2 for the past few years--inexpensive, reliable, easy to use. I've been happy with mine. I would never invest too much in a trail camera. I've had one ruined by a bear, and one ruined by a bull elk. I consider myself lucky that I've never had one stolen.


I find that the further away from the road you are dramatically increases the odds of it not being stolen. But I agree, bull elk can beat them up. That is why I have a very sturdy steel case.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks for the info guys! The whole reason I am looking for cheaper ones is because I don't want to be out a bunch of $$ in case they do get stolen. I don't need the best picture quality, just good enough to see the antlers on the elk. But I do think shutter timing is a big deal -- It needs to take the pictures at the right time.

What settings do you guys typically use? Isn't there a setting for time between frames? What is the magic number?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Depends on your camera, memory card size and how long you will go in between checking the photos. I use at least 2 gig cards, but usually check them weekly, so the I go with the shorter pause (In between shots). If I happen to leave them up for 2 weeks in a higher traffic area, I've had 2 gig cards filled up.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

http://www.trailcampro.com/
Here's a site that is devoted to all things trail camera. Specs, shootouts, deals, etc.

I've got two Leaf Rivers. I like them. Pretty secure. Somebody tried to cut the Python lock that I use to lock it to the tree. 16 cuts in the shield of the cable, but not enough damage to the cable to even be worried about it. I don't think there is another trail cam that has audio with the video. We were hoping to get an elk bugling on tape. Had one a couple of years ago, but there isn't any audio. A 6X6 bull sparring with a tree was as close as we got. Three cougars together, and two of them lapping up water from a spring was as close second. A bear trying to rip the camera off the tree is kinda cool too. Audio really makes them real.

One thing that I wish I could get changed about my cameras. They won't take a card bigger than 2 Gigs. If you're going to use the higher resolution, the memory fills up fast. (I bought it for high resolution, 7 Megapixels) There was a time when 4 Gig cards were expensive, and anything bigger was out of the question. Now 8 Gig and even 16 Gig cards are doable.

Fishrmn


----------

